# Would really Value your Opinions on Test Results



## Katy99 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello everybody, I'm new, and I would like to ask you very knowledgeable people what you think of these test results. I have had terrible worsening HyperT symptoms for the last 3 years (probably much longer). My Dr only tests for TSH and T4 and keeps saying their 'normal' I had my own thyroid profile done and it came back as follows

*ENDOCRINOLOGY
*
Total Thyroxine(T4) *157 (59 - 154)
TSH 0.62 (0.27 - 4.2)
Free T4 16.5 (12.0 - 22.0)
Free T3 5.8 ( 3.1 - 6.8)

IMMUNOLOGY
THYROID ANTIBODIES
Thyroglobulin Antibody 12.1 0-115(Negative)
Method used for Anti-Tg: Roche Modular
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies 19.3 <34 (Negative)
Method used for Anti-TPO: Roche Modular

If these results are normal then I don't know what's causing the Hyper symptoms and I'm starting to get scared. I do have a moderate bulge in my neck that was scanned last year and came back negative.

I've already been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia, Chronic Fatique Syndrome and Irritable Bowel Syndrome, so the Hyper symptoms on top of all this is just off the scale!

Any advice on what I should do next would be very much appreciated. I'm really desperate.

Thank you for taking the time to read this and a Million Thank yous if you reply.

Best regards
Katy


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Katy, and welcome!

Can you say more about the hyper symptoms you're experiencing?

Your lab results are puzzling...your Total T4 is high and out of range, and that may be causing your TSH to be low. I'll defer to others about whether that high Total T4 might cause hyper symptoms. (I suspect it would, but that's only a suspicion.)

Fortunately or unfortunately, your Free T3 and Free T4 look pretty good to me. But I do find it interesting that your Total T4 is high, but your Free T4 is in the lower half of the range.

When you say the bulge in your neck was scanned last year, what do you mean? Ultrasound? Or something else?


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Funny Octavia. My Total T4 was ok at least 50% but Free T4 was at around 11%


----------



## Katy99 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Octavia thank you very much for replying. My HyperT symptoms are visible nervouseness and anxiety(even my boss asked me what was wrong with me as I seemed so nervous), Tremor which is like an internal motor running and other people can feel it if they touch me, my hair has gone so dry and frizzy, I can't perspire however warm it is. The palpitations are so bad some days I think I'm going to have a heart attack. Sleep is hard to come by and is not restful or refreshing. I have lost quite a lot of weight. I can't concentrate on anything for more than a minute, and my eyes jump all over the place when I'm trying to read anything. That's just some of my symptoms! I fear if I type them all in I might take up the whole bandwidth LoL! Oh well, at least I can still laugh!

My thyroid was scanned last year by ultrasound and came back normal.

Many thanks, really appreciate your reply.

Katy


----------



## Katy99 (Mar 6, 2013)

Just wondering, would I be wrong to start thinking Pituatry or Adrenal function?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Katy99,

What medications are you currently on?

Can you share what lab history you have for a few years please.

My doctor runs T-4 all the time with me - I find it does not track with the FT-4 at all so you need to insist he run the FT-4 or have it run yourself.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Katy99 said:


> Hello everybody, I'm new, and I would like to ask you very knowledgeable people what you think of these test results. I have had terrible worsening HyperT symptoms for the last 3 years (probably much longer). My Dr only tests for TSH and T4 and keeps saying their 'normal' I had my own thyroid profile done and it came back as follows
> 
> *ENDOCRINOLOGY
> *
> ...


It appears that you are very hyper!

See if you can get these tests and also RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Negative test results means that the autoantibodies are not present in the blood at the time of testing and may indicate that symptoms are due to a cause other than autoimmune. However, a certain percentage of people who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not have autoantibodies. If it is suspected that the autoantibodies may develop over time, as may happen with some autoimmune disorders, then repeat testing may be done at a later date.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

You should not have any Thyroglobulin Ab; you should have a small amount of Thyroglobulin though.

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html


----------



## Katy99 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for your replies Octavia, Sleepylady, Lovlkn, and for your great links Andros! (hugs) Your welcome pictures are so lovely, they had me in tears, but in a good way!

Andros, those links have set me on a mission! Thank you soooo much! I have a lot of reading to do, and I WILL see an Endo! I just hope it's the right Endo! and if it isn't, I will send my Dr. round to meet you gals! LoL 

A bit of history: Something happened to me immediately after I had my Daughter by c-section 22 years ago. No Doctors were ever able to explain what was wrong. I was totally incapacitated by muscle fatigue, physical nerve pain and my brain just wouldn't work and I was needing 14 hours sleep a day! I lost So much weight, I actually thought I was going to die! I couldn't remember that a fridge was called 'a fridge'. They eventually labelled it as Chronic Fatique Syndrome! It gradually got slightly better after about 2 years but has never gone away. I will relay this to the Endo, and it will be interesting what they say. I will Definitely come back and let you know, so that you know, and for anyone else who is/has experienced this nightmare!

Thanks! You've given me the confidence to challenge and get some answers! Now where did I put those boxing gloves! LoL


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Be sure to write everything down that you want to tell and ask the endo, so you don't get flustered and forget something. Sounds like you have a lot of important information to share.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Katy99 said:


> Thank you for your replies Octavia, Sleepylady, Lovlkn, and for your great links Andros! (hugs) Your welcome pictures are so lovely, they had me in tears, but in a good way!
> 
> Andros, those links have set me on a mission! Thank you soooo much! I have a lot of reading to do, and I WILL see an Endo! I just hope it's the right Endo! and if it isn't, I will send my Dr. round to meet you gals! LoL
> 
> ...


Scroll down to autoantibodies in the link below.

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/

Here is some hyper "stuff" which may be of interest.

Thyroid Storm Symptoms
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001437

High RBC, hyper
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(76)91920-6/abstract

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo

Advanced hyper.
http://www.ucsfhealth.org/conditions/hyperthyroidism/signs_and_symptoms.html

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

You are very welcome; it makes us happy to know we can be supportive of someone.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't know a lot and it's a guess, but read up on Sheehan's too. I would say what happened afrer your daughter's birth would be classified under TRAUMA!


----------

